# A couple of buck/wether questions



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I banded a little buck kid today. After a few hours of lying around yelping (poor little guy  ), he's back to his usual bucky behavior, pretty much mounting anything that moves. So my question is, are goats sterile right away after their banded? I've heard that with some castration techniques, there can still be a possibility of being fertile for a short time afterward. I just wondered about this because he's definitely trying his hardest to make some babies lol. 

Here's my other problem - he's 9 weeks old, but I hadn't separated him from his mom and the other does yet because he didn't seem to be showing much bucky behavior. That all changed yesterday when I saw him doing the deed with at least 2 does (one of them was his mom, and the other is a 3 month old doeling), and both does were standing for him rather than chasing him off like usual. I guess maybe they're in season.  So now I'm worried about unwanted breedings. Do you think I need to call the vet and try to get some Lute? Or should I wait and do pregnancy tests in a month? I really don't want any babies from him, but I don't know what I should do. Maybe there's nothing to worry about because he's still so young. I was surprised he was able to reach the full grown does, but I guess he's pretty big for his age. :sigh: :roll:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I should add that none of the does have a messy behind, so there's really no sign that any breeding happened.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything is possible but I've never had a boy that young able to breed, with banding however, they are still fertile if there are sperm in the "lines" but because banding isn't comfortable it makes them unable to extend due to the discomfort with trying.

The youngest I've had a doeling come into her first heat was 3 months old... your baby may not have had a heat yet and was just standing in a submissive manner..his mama however could have been in heat but unless he was extending, he likely disn't breed her.
Does have a behavior when bred...they hunch up with their legs together once the breeding occurs, since you saw him mounting them, did they show this behavior?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Liz.
That is odd that his mama would stand for him. All my does put their sons into line pretty quick if they try a trick like that!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for replying! I was really surprised his momma was standing for him too. Normally she doesn't allow that kind of behavior from him, which is why I thought she might be in heat. Although she's not showing any signs of being in heat. None of her usual yelling and flagging. :scratch: She didn't hunch up afterward. She just let him do it for a minute and then walked away like she was bored lol. And from the angle where I was I couldn't tell if he was extending. I'm so mad at myself for not banding him earlier last week like I had planned to. :hair:


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Having Trouble with young buck too*

:thinking:What in the world is he doing? He's definitely trying to breed his *6 week old twin* sister and she's mounting him, too, not the normal "horn" and "chase" play. What does "extend" mean? That the pink inner part of the penis is extended? Yep, it is. We (well, I) named him Humperdink! He's been all about mounting her since he was little.

How soon can a baby buck get "somebody" pregnant?

He's got the cutest markings in the whole world (his mom= LaMancha/Oberhausli and he's got her ears and markings) dad=boar/other meat cross and was white. "Humperdink" is white and thick with a big, rounder head and nose like his father., white curly hair on his hind legs. OOOOHHH cute-- and precious, too! He's always been affectionate toward people. He'll be great to breed with. However, *I'm not interested in him getting his baby sister pg!!!!* If he could breed our yearling Alpine/?Saanen, that also wouldn't be wonderful as we have rough winters here in eastern WA state (Hi, "neighbor" mtmom!)[due date sometime in Nov] but it wouldn't be deadly like it would be for the doe. Besides, she shows zero sign of being in heat and Humperdink doesn't even try to mount anybody but his sister. 
WHAT DO I DO? He's obviously still nursing. Do I separate him from his twin and mother and bottle feed (I'm disabled so that would be a very laborious job for me)? He'll ssccrreeeaaammm bloody murder and so will his sister (haven't named her yet but she has a HUGE voice... maybe 'tattletail" or "town crier" something along those lines?)
If I do separate him, how do I do that? What sort of fencing will keep this little guy away from the girls? Should I lock our neutered buck in with him at times for play?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

'Extending' means able to fully extend his penis outside his sheath. If he can do that, he can breed.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ugh! My baby buck can breed!*

:loveyHOH... He looked pretty "extended" to me but he has not penetrated his sister that I have noticed. THEY ARE ONLY 6 WEEKS OLD. How can this be possible? Today, he didn't mount her at all that I saw... they just played and ran around and "grocery shopped" and chewed their cud in the sunshine like normal. If he has penetrated, can she get pg? (I imagine that, if the answer is yes, it would kill her ... right?) She was mounting him and acting unusual yesterday but her vaginal area doesn't look different at all...

So, what do I do (as I asked above)? He's still nursing and is just a baby not wanting to be separated from his sis and mom at all. I can see his mom tearing down any cross fencing we put up to get to her baby.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If she is cycling, yes she can be bred. Sexual maturity hits at different times in different breeds. A large, rapidly growing kid can hit sexual maturity long before his/her herd mates, as well. If you don't want to keep him as a buck, band him.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

We do plan do use him for breeding which is why he isn't banded? BAND HIM AT THIS AGE? Really? I would imagine 6 weeks would be super painful especially with how large his scrotum/testes are.
We just didn't want to breed his sister! She is not large at all... just normal. No swelling of the labia/vaginal area... no mucus no nuttin. I'm praying that Humberdink was just playing and hhmmm, stuff started happening a bit to him. He hasn't done it since I posted this.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

At six weeks old I doubt the doe kid is cycling. I'd watch him closely. You may be able to wait a couple more weeks and wean him at 8 weeks. Also banding at 6 weeks is not too late. I know people who wait until 12.


----------

